

EU decision on IE (If I was Microsoft..) - sandaru1
http://aruiz.synaptia.net/siliconisland/2010/03/if-i-was-microsoft.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I love the rich irony of techies, linux desktop developers even, complaining
about politicians confusing end users.

I mean how dare they confront users with baffling jargon and decisions about
things they don't understand. That's our job!

